# Waze crashing on app switch in the Lyft app



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Anyone else's Waze crashing when switching to nav?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Anyone else's Waze crashing when switching to nav?


My waze seems to decrease likelihood of pings if on...and yeah, totally crashes every once in a while.

Stoopid friggin Google... Had to go buy and spoil it


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Switched to Google maps for the time being.


----------



## jasonchaeidlsd (Apr 6, 2016)

Waze has not worked with lyft once today. Terrible integration. I have lost so much money today because i cannot get to the passengers. Lyft needs to fix this now!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

same problem .. I'm having to manually enter addresses into Waze. what was the point in partnering with Waze?! if it's not broke, don't fix it!

super frustrating


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

New versions: update BOTH Waze and lyft, keep Waze RUNNING... On first-launch failure of coordinate transfer, switch back to Lyft and press button to navigate with Waze again, it'll work. And pretty fast when ready open

Now, to just figure out when this Anime'd Waze is changing the route, and to make sure this new version doesn't go all toll-road-eager for pickups....

And to see more gas station options again...


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Just use google maps - I never have any issues with it


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Anyone else's Waze crashing when switching to nav?


what kind of phone do you have? htc?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

It's been fixed a while ago. Basically Waze and Lyft apps weren't playing nice.


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

macchiato said:


> It's been fixed a while ago. Basically Waze and Lyft apps weren't playing nice.


no, it has not been fixed.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Working on my end. Have you tried reinstalling both apps?


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't know what to tell you. Contact Lyft support and see what they can do. 

I was on iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

lyft support is useless.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Not going to argue with you there. Support is useless.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I never had any issues with lyft and wazze until they announced the integration thing. Now at least once a day it has an issue with the switch over or doesn't send the address to waze. Very annoying


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Stopped using Waze a while back because Lyft and Waze were not playing well together.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Tried Waze for first time today, it doesn't get the address from Lyft. Went back to Goog Maps.


----------



## 54dman (Jan 27, 2017)

macchiato said:


> Anyone else's Waze crashing when switching to nav?


I am having problems after it takes me to the pickup. When I hit navigate to destination it starts and then goes back to where you would start the nav. If I put the destination in manually it works.


----------



## mentalbob (May 1, 2017)

I have the same problem in both Uber and Lyft driver apps. I have to force stop waze and manually relaunch after trying to navigate from either driver app..


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

Every other ride. Drives me koo koo... With line, it hardly works at all


----------

